# Heresy?



## ShepherdQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I just bottled my second batch of Dragon's Blood, and I wanted to see how it came out before mentioning a major tweak that I made to the recipe.

I added only half the recommended sugar (10 cups instead of 20). That made for a starting SG of 1.054 and a final of 0.994, resulting in an approximate ABV of 7.85%.

I did this because although I like making and drinking wine, and appreciate the health benefits (antioxidants) of red and berry wines, the alcohol in them is just plain bad for you. So I wanted less.

Just wanted to throw it out there, the wine tastes just as good as the first, full strength, batch that I made, and I don't think it's going to last long enough for the lower alcohol content to threaten spoiling it. But I proposed this once before and some people had strong opinions on the matter.

Just wanted to stir the pot again 




Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL, well this is the pot you are stirring with me, going by a set amount of sugar. You should *always* add enough sugar to give you a desired ABV, not add what someone else says to add. The lower ABV isn't a bad thing as long as this will not be shelf for long.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree with Julie. I only use the recommended amount of sugar as a guideline when making a certain recipe. My concern is with the hydrometer and what ABV I am shooting for. 
My problem would be drinking it soon enough. Right now I am making more than I can, or should I say am willing to, consume.
If you like the flavor, ABV,etc., then I say keep doing it that way. Thanks for the info though, it is good to know.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 10, 2014)

ShepherdQ said:


> , the alcohol in them is just plain bad for you.



That is so not true. Studies have shown definite heart health benefits with moderate consumption of alcohol (not wine - alcohol). I looks like it can help raise good cholesterol and even have positive affects on diabetes. It is not plain bad for you.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 10, 2014)

its your wine, make it as strong or weak as you desire.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 10, 2014)

The one obvious risk in a delicious wine with lower alcohol content is that people may drink more than they might if the alcohol content was higher.


----------



## ShepherdQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Good point Bernard, one might be lulled into a false sense of security and end up drinking too much. And thanks for all the relies everyone.

Gregin, now that you mention it I recall reading about the studies to which you're referring. I'll rephrase though: alcohol is just plain bad for your brain! And alcohol in any excess is bad for the rest of your insides...

Cheers,

Rob


----------

